# KDE - root - password falsch ? [solved]

## Mgiese

alle applikationen die einen ROOT verlangen fragen unter KDE nach dem root password, das kannte ich schon von redhat9 mit kde, aber leider gentoo und kde 3.3.2 akzeptieren mein root password nicht, woran kann das liegen? ich habe mindestens 3 verschiedene anwendungen probiert ....

PS : root in einer console geht, da stimmt das password  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

thx@limes  :Wink: 

----------

## limes

ändere am besten den Titel, wenn außer mir noch jemand in den Thread schauen soll.

Hast du auch die richtige keymap geladen?

----------

## Mgiese

 *limes wrote:*   

> ändere am besten den Titel, wenn außer mir noch jemand in den Thread schauen soll.
> 
> Hast du auch die richtige keymap geladen?

 

 :Embarassed:  ich weiss nichtmal was die keymap macht oder wo man sie laedt, ich vermute mal die wird in xorg.conf geladen? ich finde aber leider nichts derartiges in meiner xorg.conf..

danke

----------

## phlowww

 *Quote:*   

>  ich weiss nichtmal was die keymap macht oder wo man sie laedt

 

Die Keymap wird in der Datei /etc/rc.conf gesetzt. 

Die zur Verfügung stehenden Keymaps findest du unter /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/ .

In der xorg.conf werden nur die Schriftarten geladen.

HTH

----------

## limes

 *phlowww wrote:*   

> In der xorg.conf werden nur die Schriftarten geladen.

 

Das ist nicht korrekt: *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard1"
> 
>         Driver      "keyboard"
> ...

 

Die Suchfunktion könnte vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweise auch helfen.  :Wink: 

Kannst dich ja mal hier  reinlesen.

IMHO gibt es unter KDE-Kontrollzentrum auch Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Tastatur.

Hoffe nur, daß es auch daran liegen mag...

----------

## Fauli

Funktioniert denn su? Ist der User in der Gruppe wheel?

----------

## phlowww

 *limes wrote:*   

>  *phlowww wrote:*   In der xorg.conf werden nur die Schriftarten geladen. 
> 
> Das ist nicht korrekt:

 

Ja klar, ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass in der xorg.conf auch Bildschirm und Input Treiber geladen werden.

Mit den Schriftarten meinte ich das Laden der Schriften  (artwiz, arphic, whatever...). Das "nur" war wohl zuviel.

phlowww

----------

## Mgiese

 *phlowww wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    ich weiss nichtmal was die keymap macht oder wo man sie laedt 
> 
> Die Keymap wird in der Datei /etc/rc.conf gesetzt. 
> 
> Die zur Verfügung stehenden Keymaps findest du unter /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/ .
> ...

 

also meine keymap in /etc/rc.conf ist "de", also kanns daran nicht liegen.  in der wheel gruppe ist der user auch eingetragen. bin für weitere tipps dankbar.. cuii

PS : neuer gag : nehme ich einen anderen user als meinen standard, kann ich mich einloggen ? der neue benutzer ist in den gleichen gruppen wie der benutzer der kein SU zulaesst. also ist doch ein keymap problen nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich...

----------

## Mgiese

hmm , hadde zwar den user mit useradd und parameter wheel angelegt, aber leider war mein user nicht in der wheel,  oki fehler gefunden DANKE !  :Wink: 

----------

## SamStone

Sorry für die N00b frage, aber wie kann man über die Konsole einen schon existierenden User in eine Grupper reinschieben? Wenn ich das mit useradd machen will, dann muss ich den alten ja vorher löschen, und das will ich nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

```
usermod -G gruppe1,gruppe2 username
```

Der User fliegt allerdings aus den Gruppen raus, die nicht in der Liste angegeben sind, mit Ausnahme der Standardgruppe (die man mit -g angibt).

----------

## SamStone

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> usermod -G gruppe1,gruppe2 username
> ```
> ...

 

Juhu danke jetzt klappts bei mir auch mit dem root  :Very Happy:  .

----------

